# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Pro Labs Pharmaceuticals Real or Fake? (Please Help)

## trevorleonard55

Hey guys,

I'm new to the game and this will be my first time riding a bike. I have lurked around for a long time and have done some research and decided to go for it. I found this company located in the USA as im in the US and don't want to have to deal with customs but I wouldn't mind it as long as I found a legit source. Anyways I found the company and the guy offered me some products and I tyold him I would like to run test e at 500mg per week for about 10 weeks. I also stated that I wanted some Nolvadex for my PCT and some Adex for while on cycle just in case. He then sent me the links to all the products I had asked for and so I added them to the cart on the website, I went ahead and placed the order and normally I wouldnt do this unless I knew for sure it wasnt a scam or some bunk gear but there was an option to pay via COD (Cash On Delivery) si I can make sure I have the product in hand before I pay. This of course still wont determine if it is real tea or not so thats why I am asking anyone on here if they may know. The company the product was made by is called "Pro Lab Pharmaceuticals".The company name is not a source either its just the name of the company that makes it. Please respond and let me know any info you have on this or advice its all much appreciated.

----------


## Amro Shaar

Did you run their stuff ? 

Just started 600 mg a week but been reading some negative reviews about them !

----------


## nuttyproffsser

that product has bad reviews all the way....read some more about it here in the UGL forums.

----------


## Back In Black

> Did you run their stuff ? 
> 
> Just started 600 mg a week but been reading some negative reviews about them !


You should stop. It's shite plus you are 19 and really too young to be messing with your hormones.


http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-steroids.html

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...njections.html

----------


## anthg89

Im on there test stack 500 at the moment its legit stuff i have my blood work plus ive gained lean muscle and have sides from the tren and got a little acne on shoulders. After 4 weeks get bloodwork done and you will see its legit. I thought the same thing that it was bunk but after 4 weeks i started seeing strength and gains. Now I'm in week 9 and feel and look amazing plus my strength is up the wall.

----------


## Amro Shaar

> Im on there test stack 500 at the moment its legit stuff i have my blood work plus ive gained lean muscle and have sides from the tren and got a little acne on shoulders. After 4 weeks get bloodwork done and you will see its legit. I thought the same thing that it was bunk but after 4 weeks i started seeing strength and gains. Now I'm in week 9 and feel and look amazing plus my strength is up the wall.


Glade to hear that bro! Hope you cycle will end up well !!

I have been reading some bad shit talk about this lab, however, there are some legit reviews about it in instgram all the way, anyway I am about to know that soon ! I am on my first week of 600 mg test e

----------


## anthg89

Yeah i know i was doubting it also and was getting really pissed off because i spent 800 dollars worth for my cycle but yeah its legit stuff and its very clean and potent. Dont listen to any of them dosh bags that say it shit or not human grade. You will know in a couple of weeks how good it is. Ive passed the source on to many people now and in Australia its hard to get gear delivered to your front door lol loving life. Also dont worry about hcg man its a load of bs im not taking it until my pct. I still have balls and semen ans still fuking like an animal. They have shrunk a little but thats normal. Good luck with your cycle man

----------


## anthg89

Also everyone who thinks it's a scam they wouldn't provide COD and pay pal and credit card payment....

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Also everyone who thinks it's a scam they wouldn't provide COD and pay pal and credit card payment....


well that still dont mean is not a scam, they just send u bunk, after all u send $800 wish is a big order u took a big chance. my opinion on UGL always keep it under $150 if they send u fire then u order more.

----------


## BG

> Yeah i know i was doubting it also and was getting really pissed off because i spent 800 dollars worth for my cycle but yeah its legit stuff and its very clean and potent. Dont listen to any of them dosh bags that say it shit or not human grade. You will know in a couple of weeks how good it is. Ive passed the source on to many people now and in Australia its hard to get gear delivered to your front door lol loving life. Also dont worry about hcg man its a load of bs im not taking it until my pct. I still have balls and semen ans still fuking like an animal. They have shrunk a little but thats normal. Good luck with your cycle man


Lmao now you know it all, such a dumb ass. Go back and read all your previous post, ridiculous.

----------


## anthg89

Haha couldnt care less what u got too say all i know is im doing great and a doctor knows more shit then you. So i think u should go back and do some research urself becuase i did say i was doubting the lab before i got blood work done!

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Haha couldnt care less what u got too say all i know is im doing great and a doctor knows more shit then you. So i think u should go back and do some research urself becuase i did say i was doubting the lab before i got blood work done!


dude be careful telling your doctor your on roids all that goes into your medical records u can lose your health insurance they will drop your coverage and depending were u live sense is in medical records a lot of insurance companies will not take u.

----------


## anthg89

Its not my doctor he hasnt go any of my records or anythint like that just use him for information he deals with steroids and peptides and all that shit

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Its not my doctor he hasnt go any of my records or anythint like that just use him for information he deals with steroids and peptides and all that shit


remember we live in time now that nothing ever disappears u always leave behind some kind trail weather is electronic or paper, that can later come back and bite u.

----------


## PistolPete33

So, your "Doctor" told you to take the AI during PCT and not during your cycle. Guy is a MORON. Plain and simple. TERRIBLE ADVICE.

----------


## anthg89

remeber one thing yeah your body isnt stupid hcg is so over rated ive never used it and im fine. Everyone is different so the advice i got was fine mate. Also I'm taking letro during cycle just not hcg. I still can get it up fine i still can cum when having sex the only thing is my balls have shrunk a little. They always come back to size and full of testosterone after so as i said hcg is a load of crap or maybe im just lucky I dont need it during cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Oh wow 


Well, let's start with a 800 dollar cycle. Did you get a liter of primo? Lmfao

The shit newbs talk - I thought I was bad back in the day. 


Geez, just one moronic post after another.

----------


## anthg89

LOL so many mad people on here haha love it. My cycle cost 800 because i got 3 bottles of test stack 500 also letro also clomid and nolva plus hcg and 100 dollars postage. So before you doubt get your shit right

----------


## Back In Black

> remeber one thing yeah your body isnt stupid hcg is so over rated ive never used it and im fine. Everyone is different so the advice i got was fine mate. Also I'm taking letro during cycle just not hcg. I still can get it up fine i still can cum when having sex the only thing is my balls have shrunk a little. They always come back to size and full of testosterone after so as i said hcg is a load of crap or maybe im just lucky I dont need it during cycle


You're always 'fine' after a cycle? Your balls always come back to size? But you've only run one cycle haven't you? Or is this just more of your bullshit?!

Oh, and your 'doctor' is your fvcking dealer from a TRT clinic that prescribes UGL AAS for fvcks sake.

----------


## anthg89

Ive ran 2 injection cycles and 1 oral. Dude think what u want i couldnt care less lol don't even bother replying cause ur just wasting ur time

----------


## Back In Black

> Ive ran 2 injection cycles and 1 oral. Dude think what u want i couldnt care less lol don't even bother replying cause ur just wasting ur time


I'm not wasting my time in showing you up for the lying, gullible fool that you are.

----------


## BG

Lmao I forgot I replied to his retarded post.

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> LOL so many mad people on here haha love it. My cycle cost 800 because i got 3 bottles of test stack 500 also letro also clomid and nolva plus hcg and 100 dollars postage. So before you doubt get your shit right


Usually the UGL sites i been to give u free shipping on big orders....they charge u a lot, dude they nail u on the shipping.

----------


## 2iron

Well anthg89 your not in the clear yet. Lets see how your pp is working when your off the blend 500 for a couple months. 

As for hcg . I do not use hcg anymore. Although im on trt and not worried about regenerating my natural test. If I was just cycling and coming off. I would use it to give myself the best chance at recovery.

I've talked to my endo at kaiser and it is not part of their protocol. Ive also talked to a dr at lowtestosterone.com and he told me that he doesn't use hcg either. Used to but discontinued it. He said its benefits are very individual. I haven't used hcg in probably 6 months. Truthfully my balls feel better not using hcg. When 250 twice a week I constantly had a dull ache in my sack.

----------


## Decaduraman

Stop to use this UG lab bro , 
So many bad review all over , if you wana mess with Roids try to find something from pharmacy , go away from the UG
Man, pro lab, Titan , anxio lab, or whatever name is you don't know what procedure they are using to make this things , 
Stop using this pro lab 
Nobody aid anything good about this weird lab

----------


## Amro Shaar

It has positive reviews all over in instgram. Reviews from real people ! I checked them by my self and followed them by my self, however, I am still skeptical did 3 pins and feel nothing, and what I mean by nothing is nothing at all !! not even libdo. I hope things will turn better as anthg89 said.

----------


## anthg89

what u taking? I got pip from my first injection. I couldn't walk for 3 days cause i did my quad then went straight to glute. Hopefully ur hitting the muscle properly. My shits legit my blood work came back postive and very high also i have sides and my sleep is getting worse i upper my dosage ny cycle ends on the 8th of dec.

----------


## Amro Shaar

I am doing test e 600 a week. How much did you gain so far on your cycle. Use the hcg one week before you start pct, just blast it at that time then start pct right away and you will do good during the pct, read about I did some researches. BTW the only reason I bought prolabs gear because their domestic prices are reasonable but there much better and cheaper international sources !! If I were you def I won't had bought prolabs.

----------


## anthg89

Last time i checked 5.2kg at the moment but im not gaining to get massive just ripped and a little bigger want a good physique. Also i dont look bloated and watery just all lean muscle. I got the prolab gear because it was cheap and also they shipped to my door and in Australia gear is way over priced and theres alot of fake shit going around also i dont know any sources anymore lost 2 good contacts.

3 bottles of test stack 500 
2 bottles of nolva
2 bottles of clomid
1 bottle anadrol 
Hcg 10000ui
Bac water
Letro

Btw the anadrol was bunk didnt work i took 250mg and nothing happened lol 

All that for 800 is cheap plus delivered

----------


## Amro Shaar

5.2 of lean muscle is really nice ! and I think gaining anything more than that will result in fat gain as well. I hope I will get some of the results that you got, because I want the same thing, only looking for good physique and putting a little of lean mass. By the way 800 dollar is much for one cycle, I could do 2 or 3 cycle with 800 dollar if I buy my gear internationally there is a lot of international sources out their and they ship to Australia !! I have seen many so far. One of the best is **** labs just placed an order with them few days ago.

----------


## Amro Shaar

The only good thing that Pro labs has is letro. is ****en cheap !! and it is Pharma grade. Is so cheap that I thought it is bunk lol  :Big Grin:  ! but took have a tab and got a ****en depressed and cold joints and I was sure is real

----------


## Back In Black

> 5.2 of lean muscle is really nice ! and I think gaining anything more than that will result in fat gain as well. I hope I will get some of the results that you got, because I want the same thing, only looking for good physique and putting a little of lean mass. By the way 800 dollar is much for one cycle, I could do 2 or 3 cycle with 800 dollar if I buy my gear internationally there is a lot of international sources out their and they ship to Australia !! I have seen many so far. One of the best is ******* just placed an order with them few days ago. Google them and you will be surprise with the prices lol


Please edit your post and remove the source. Then familiarise yourself with our rules, thanks.

----------


## anthg89

*stop the shipping talk*

----------


## BG

enough price and shipping talk. Read the rules before you post again. Suspension is next.

----------

